

A very small Window manager - nautical
https://github.com/nautical/piwm
Basic window manager written in C in 45 lines of 
X-code.
======
gnosis
I've been very happy with i3 for some years now. It's minimalistic, stable,
and easy to configure, but with enough features for it to be useful. smem
shows it's using about 1.7 MB of dirty private memory on my system right now,
and that's small enough for me.

<http://i3wm.org>

~~~
snogglethorpe
I love gnome-shell interface-wise, but it tends to be a real memory hog for
something mostly just sits in the background and lets me switch windows
(currently 1.1GB VM, 130MB RSS)...

~~~
gnosis
i3 is not related to gnome or the gnome-shell in any way.

~~~
snogglethorpe
I know; I'm just mentioning (ok, complaining about) something which goes in
completely the opposite direction...

------
leoh
Any tips for compilation on Mac OS X?

20:23:46 $ gcc piwm.c -o piwm -lX11 -lXrandr ld: library not found for -lX11
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

~~~
adrianpike
I believe you'll want this: <http://xquartz.macosforge.org/landing/>

There may also be homebrew packages for the X11 headers/libs, but I believe
XQuartz is the current popular way to do it.

------
burke
while quite a bit more complex than this (2200 lines rather than 50), dwm[1]
is a fairly complete tiling window manager, with extremely readable code.

[1]: <http://git.suckless.org/dwm/tree/dwm.c>

